
How do university hackers stack up? - theyCallMeSwift
http://mlh.io/blog/standings-are-live-10-02-2013/
======
tomatohs
Not only are you competing for that hackathon's prize, you're competing for
the reputation of the entire school. I imagine HackRU will be extra
competitive.

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Don't forget the trophy too. Whatever school has the most points at the end of
the season gets to keep it.

[http://mlh.io/img/trophy/4.jpg](http://mlh.io/img/trophy/4.jpg)
[http://mlh.io/img/trophy/5.jpg](http://mlh.io/img/trophy/5.jpg)

------
tedsanders
Question for HN people: Do you associate the word hacking with computer
security? I know I do, and it took me a long time to find that the website was
talking about hackathons and not computer security.

Sidenote: rewarding students for travelling seems to bias the scoring in favor
of densely populated places like the NE.

~~~
solox3
Considering the context of being a Y Combinator website, I'd hope most of us
understand that this is not a website specifically about computer security.

------
Hublished
I might be slightly biased, but I think Rutgers has the best shot here with
their hackathon being 1 of the 2 remaining. Carnegie Mellon is hella far away,
and Rutgers has an enormous community. Strong attendance could put them in the
lead.

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
We'll see :) Remember, Rutgers hackers only earn 1 attendance point for
hacking at HackRU since it's at their home school, but other schools will get
2 points. Every hack is gonna count.

~~~
jerf
You're changing the rules halfway through the contest?

------
jonmarkgo
This is awesome - ranking schools by the successes of their extra-curricular
hacking is a really interesting way to look at things.

------
itsswift
Swift is a pretty cool guy.. keep up the good work.

